# Vickers Wellington



## sunny91 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice vid Sunny.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Great vid as usual sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2008)

Definitely in my top 5 bomber list. Love the Wellington.


----------

